# Anyone Raising Bared Rocks For Meat



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Anyone here raise BRs for meat and eggs?We have been using them for eggs for a couple years now.I am finally thinking aboyut let hubby kill some for meat,the roos.

I don't want cornish.I just ordered 20 '10 are roos'to go with my five hens.I will have cool weather to build up more space.Alreadt have 60x16 pens and 2 16x16 pens.They free range in the day.

Hows BR meat?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It is very good. Just takes longer for these guys to get to size but that is all we have is time. I have eaten all types of breeds and they are all good. Guess I do not have the palette to discern the difference. Next year I am getting some Buckeyes for their dual purpose.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

cnsper said:


> Next year I am getting some Buckeyes for their dual purpose.


We got Buckeyes this year. They taste like chicken.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You can raise any breed for meat. Some breeds just have more meat than others.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks yall.I may try the buckeyes later,never heard of them though.


----------

